# WIN a JAVOedge Cover Plus Special KB Bonus!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was sent these two new cases to review and test. I have posted lots more pics and a full review on my blog. I will be giving one away, to win just post a
comment on my blog, you do not have to subscribe. You can enter just once.....

*Bonus Kindleboard Giveaway!* Leave a comment on this post and you will also be entered for a special Kindleboard _exclusive_ bonus giveaway... for a JAVOedge Pink Croc Sleeve! I was sent one to test, but it does not work with a Kindle with a skin, even still it is a beautiful case and JAVOedge would love for someone from this board to try it out and give their feed back.

Deadline is Midnight September 7th. All winners will be chosen at random, one entry per contest. Thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My computer won't let me link to your blog site.  At least I think it's my computer.  Anyone else having a problem?  
deb


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Can I get a round of applause for Octochick and her review?
Amazing photography that really highlights JAVOedge's cases. 
She really puts other Amazon Kindle reviewers to shame and she's really a tough critic (believe me, we've talked!).  
Photos are worth a 1,000 words so I'll leave her review for you guys to check out at her blog!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> My computer won't let me link to your blog site. At least I think it's my computer. Anyone else having a problem?
> deb


Sorry, my fault! Links are fixed now!


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the pic's!!!

-Sasha


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Good review and pictures, I am actually rethinking wanting the book style, starting to think the stand might be handy on occasion. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I could go for that pink, croc sleeve.  Hmmmm.  I use a Trendy Digital sleeve now, but am not just completely thrilled with its durability.

Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for fixing the link.  I was able to get onto the blog.  Great site, by the way.  And your pics are amazing.  
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, both of those are just beautiful !!  And thanks for giving us all the chance to win.

Corky


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i love those colors !!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the pink croc case. Really nice.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

louiseb said:


> Good review and pictures, I am actually rethinking wanting the book style, starting to think the stand might be handy on occasion. Thanks for posting this!


Me too!!!!!!!!! I just wonder if the flip would work with the bb travel bag I'm about to order


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Options on covers is good.  
sylvia


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Seriously thinking I need this? Why, cause it's pink!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^^Exactly!!!  Pink.  I love pink.  
deb


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice blog, great review and looks like a great product as well.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Just ordered the pink croc.  Saw a discount code in another thread reducing the price to $19.99 and throwing in free shipping.  This board is getting expensive.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> Just ordered the pink croc. Saw a discount code in another thread reducing the price to $19.99 and throwing in free shipping. This board is getting expensive.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, Oklahoma


Was that for the sleeve or the cover?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool! Love the pink!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, Octo!  Love your blog, your photos are incredible!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Was that for the sleeve or the cover?


I'm curious too! And would you mind sharing what the discount code is if you can?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I'm curious too! And would you mind sharing what the discount code is if you can?


It is from this thread comment #17 and it is for the sleeve. They also have a new cherry blossom print that looks promising, shown at the end of that thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12765.0.html


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Octochick said:


> It is from this thread comment #17 and it is for the sleeve. They also have a new cherry blossom print that looks promising, shown at the end of that thread.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12765.0.html


Thanks again!


----------



## chirurgeon (Jul 27, 2009)

Great review with great pictures.  Nice cover.

Kim


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

These are very nice, I like them a lot. Thank you for doing this for KB!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Love both designs, thanks for the review and chance to win one!  Octochick, your blog is one of my favs, your eye for beauty and photography skills are superb 

And JAVOedge, thanks for coming up with such beautiful new covers.


----------



## ArtsyAndi (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful! I will be a proud Kindle owner in about a week... would LOVE this sleeve for it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Love your blog, and love the looks of these new sleeves & cases!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome blog! And I could really go for the pink croc. I just have to keep repeating my mantra: I don't _need_ a new case, I don't_ need_ a new case, I don't _need_......

Maybe I can hold out for a couple of weeks.  And let's face it...how much of what I buy do I really need anyway?


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Love your blog.  I still can't get over your gorgeous pics!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

We have a winner, ValHallaGirl, lucky number 7! Thanks for all of you entered both here and on my blog, the winner
of the flip case is announced there.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Octochick said:


> We have a winner, ValHallaGirl, lucky number 7! Thanks for all of you entered both here and on my blog, the winner
> of the flip case is announced there.


Congrats, ValHallaGirl!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations to both lucky winners!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, I have to get in on this!
Paula ny


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners.  You are so lucky.
deb


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks !! i was away from home for a bit and got and checked KB mail just today!!


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

ValHallaGirl said:


> thanks !! i was away from home for a bit and got and checked KB mail just today!!


Congrats! I am envious but heck, I don't own a Kindle 2, so...


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

last time i won something i had to of been on 2nd grade it was some jelly beans lol  I'll let yall know how the case is !!!


----------

